# FAQs on FREEZONE COMPANIES



## enrico90 (Mar 28, 2013)

Finally after almost 3 weeks of here in Dubai, I found a job! I was offered a Marketing manager position for a hotel located in Internet city. It's a freezone company and based from what I heard, it's better to be on a freezone company because "You can leave anytime you want without paying for a fine/banned by the Ministry of Labour" (?). I am really weirded out by some of the rules here in Dubai and hopefully senior expats can give me a perspective on how basic UAE Labour law works or just basically the general/suggested idea on how some of my questions might work 

So I went out today to get my offer letter from them but the contract was not shown to me because technically "You're still on tourist visa." What they suggested was for me to get out of the country and upon my return (with employment visa), they will show me the contract. 

QUESTION 1: Is that legally advisable since they will be paying for my employment contract without us mutually agreeing on the conditions? What other government fees docs will be required/issued to me? P.S. They will pay the emplyment contract first without showing the contract to me!

QUESTION 2: Aside from UAE Residence ID, Employment Visa and Labour card? Who usually pays for those?

They mentioned something about paying a fee when I dont get to finish a 2-year term. What is the general practice of freezone companies here? 

QUESTION 3: If and when I decide to take on another job from a freezone company in 18 months time, will FZ Company 2 shoulder the employment expenses incurred by FZ Company 1? Or I will have to pay FZ Company 1 for them to issue a "No Objection Certificate"? In the normal setting, is it really the employee who pays for the Cancellation of Freezone Visa?

What other questions do you suggest I should ask them like things most often than not overlooked by soon-to-be employees?

Thank you for your time and I hope the anxiety in me dies out soon.

Other FREEZONE FAQS you want to add, please post them here!


----------



## sam H (Mar 29, 2013)

Hi , it's good news you have a job now if u don't mind can I ask how u managed to find the position in end. My husband is out in Dubai for next two weeks and finding it difficult. Any advise would be really very much appreciated ..


----------



## enrico90 (Mar 28, 2013)

sam H said:


> Hi , it's good news you have a job now if u don't mind can I ask how u managed to find the position in end. My husband is out in Dubai for next two weeks and finding it difficult. Any advise would be really very much appreciated ..



I literally shed blood, sweat, and tears to look for a job. It wouldnt be as difficult if you're not really choosy with the company/salary but of course this is a mid-management post so screening process is much longer than that of entry-level. Just pursue and keep the courage and the perseverance, Im sure your husband will find that job  Good Luck!


----------



## Visp (Mar 23, 2013)

The contract was... not shown? Maybe it's just the American lawyer in me being paranoid, but why can't you at least see the terms you're agreeing to?


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

The term contract usually refers to the MOL document that is prepared as part of the employment visa process. Initially companies draw up an offer letter, which is an internal document, after acceptance of which they start the visa process and then mirror the terms in the offer letter on the contract....

@OP it is fairly common for companies to give offer letters then wait for the visa process to begin for the contract, the visa cannot be processed without you signing the contract. Before you do, make sure the terms on that are the same as those you have agreed to in the offer letter, some employers try to dupe people ..... also it is highly advisable to take copies of the offer letter and contract for personal safe keeping in case you might need them later on ....


----------



## enrico90 (Mar 28, 2013)

Hi All!

Thanks for the reply! But is it a common practice for FREEZONE COMPANIES to ask you to pay for the employment visa if you leave them in less than 2 years?


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

Some companies, regardless of freezone or mainland, ask employees to reimburse visa costs when leaving before the contract term ....

p.s: no need to use caps .... freezone companies is still freezone companies regardless of the type-face ....


----------

